# New from Maryland



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

im josh, only started boarding last january. board sports come naturally to me, so i picked this up very quickly. from january 31st on ward i went twice a week every week.

took a late season trip up to killington. learned soooo much there, but sadly the hills here were closed when we got back.

i ride a forum pat moore destroyer.
ride ex bindings and burton poacher boots(upgrading this week)









i like to ride everything. always love a challenge, especially stepping up to bigger and better obstacles.

if anyone is in the area, i ride liberty almost every week, its the closest place to me and its just my favorite for some reason. 

heres a few pics from last season.
killington:

















liberty:
these are from only my 2nd day out having my own board.

















already learned quite a bit off this site. looking forward to learning even more!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pow in Liberty?*

How's the pow at Liberty? Any other good places to ride here on the east coast? I'm new to the area, so I've been asking around. So far I've only really heard good things about 7Springs. Everyone else just says to hit up Vermont. What's your take?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

What's up guys. I live in Bethesda, MD and go up to the local resorts pretty much every weekend during the season. To answer TheseAretheDayz: the pow at Liberty is non-existant. Not to say that its not a fun time out there, its just that the local resorts (whitetail, liberty, roundtop) don't get much natural snow. Those three are the closest local ones, close enough for a day trip. If you are looking for a weekend trip, you should consider Snowshoe in WV, Wisp, in western MD, or like you said 7Springs. Camelback, jack frost, etc up the poconos aren't too far either. Also in VA is wintergreen, and canaan, but snowshoe, wisp, and 7 springs are better I think. Don't bother with Massanutten. 

On another note, if either of you guys are looking to ride with someone, I'm game. I've got a couple buddies who like going, but not as often as I do, so I end up going solo about 50% of the time. Always cool to meet new people who like to ride.


----------



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

hye what up? im from md so im up at liberty usally once a week if not im at whitetail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Yo, I'll be hitting up Liberty/7springs quite a bit over the next few weeks. If you want to meet up just PM me for my number. Probably no overnight stays, though....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with helikaon, you probably aren't going to find any freshies at any mid-atlantic resort, however that doesn't mean there isnt fun to be had. Snowshoe is probably the best resort for the pa/md/va/wv areas. 7springs has a lot of variety. If conditions are decent, I actually like whitetail for a day trip. They do not have many trails, but the trails they have are quality, plus they have a larger vertical drop than 7 springs (i know, not saying much). 

I was just at 7springs for the New Years weekend. It snowed the whole time; great conditions. Got a bit cold though.


----------



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

has anyone been to roundtop? i heard its shit but its only like 45 minutes away from me so i was thinking about checking it out


----------

